
US Funds: Overconfident, Overconcentrated, and Overcrowded - mwc
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/overconfident-overconcentrated-and-overcrowded-c8c0b93997d8#.58fstjfuj
======
11thEarlOfMar
What does it mean for a stock to be overcrowded? It's a new term to me. I
looked for a definition in the article, and couldn't find an explicit one.

Does it mean a stock has a lot of investors with relatively small positions?

Googling only turned up 'crowded short'.

[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/c/crowded-
short.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/c/crowded-short.asp)

Is that the same thing?

I've been investing in stocks for a while and this is a new term to me.

